# Spinning Reels



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Dropped in at a specialist fishing store today to enquire about quality spinning reels (4-6kg line class). To my surprise features such as twin handles and long tapered spools are no longer common place. I was told if I wanted those features I'd have to look overseas!!!

So I figured I'd get a second opinion from the experts ... you guys.

So firstly, can anyone recommend a durable spinning reel with the features I've listed above and secondly, would you know a store in Brisbane that might stock the recommended reel?

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

0 oi


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

can thoroughly recommend the daiwa reels, 
You will get a lot more bang for your buck with daiwa as the reels are loaded with features when compared with shimano and other competitors, one of the real nice things is the waterproof/washable design, most of the reels have a waterproof drag and are also designed with drainholes and runoff channels so that saltwater doesnt get as deep into your reel.

I guess it all depends on how much you were looking to spend, I would suggest the daiwa sol but if thats out of range perhaps look at the tierra.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks FM and JR,

have had a bit of a look on the net and a few have caught my eye. Not sure if they're available locally or even worthwhile. If anyone has them, I'd be keen to know your opinion. Purchase price is not an issue.

Shimano Exage 3000MRA or Stradic GTM
Daiwa TD 3012D
Okuma Interceptor
Fox Stratos FS10000
Prologic Xlnt
Others?...

Ideal criteria for spinning reel - long cast spool, dual handles, top drag, corrosion resistant and lasting quality.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Lachlan (Apr 1, 2007)

i love my okuma alumina (AL15 and AL10), lifetime warrenty to.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got a couple of Daiwa Sol's and love them. Shimano also puts out excellent reels, but at the moment Daiwa's my pick.

I may be wrong, but there are basically three grades in reel, increasing in value and build quality from China to Taiwan to Japan. Expect to pay top dollar for Japanese built reels like the certate, stella etc.

I have bought a couple of things from the PLAT store in Japan:

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/english_top.htm

True to the Japanese they are very polite and helpful- if there's something you want but can't find on the website give them an email. The order may take a while to ship as they tend to do shipping runs weekly, but the rates are reasonable. On the above site you can get custon handles/ spools etc for Daiwa and Shimano- you can go crazy if you have the $$$! I doubt there's the volume in Australia to justify the local stores stocking this stuff. There are also other sites, but I haven't dealt with them.

The Sol is a taiwan spec reel and is excellent. I added a ball bearing handle and bearing under the spool as with the top line reels- but you can also buy them from Daiwa australia for less than $20. It's all just a bit of fun, the stock reels are fine. I've seen Sol's in Australia for under $300, and got mine for $250, you can't beat that for value on a mid spec reel.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay RH,
If budget is a problem then have a look at the pfleuger president spin reel range RRP is around $180 but you can usually pick them up for round the 100 mark. I got a 6200 and its a great little reel outcasts my other reels by miles. Its pretty good bang for your buck when some of the other reels are around the 3 to 5 hundred mark.

Cheers Dave


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey if money is really no issue, go for the top end diawas but you'll be paying near a grand for top of the range. If going for mid range, stick to diawa or shimano and there are plenty to choose from.
Col.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks fellas, whats the corrosion resistance like on the upper end reels? Can salt be left on them or do they still need to be washed after a session? In other words, do the extra dollars really mean extra mileage, even in adverse conditions?

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Red,

i think you will find the corrosion resistance better on the more expensive reels however I think in order to get the most out of them you should look after them well.

I was my reels after every use (even a 1/2 hour flick from the bridge after work), just using a wet cloth and gently clean it off.
I then give it a good spray of lanox in all the joints.

I guess it works as they are still runnig like new after some time.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

My sol 2000 took a wave on the back of my kayak and I didn't know about it. One of the bearings rusted out, and even after a full clean and re-lube it's not quite as smooth as my new sol 2500- hence my other post on reel lube. So they still need love and attention. I understand the upper spec reels have more metal parts as it is stiffer than in the cheaper graphite reels, contributing to the better smoothness.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

AFAIK the only reels that are sold as waterproof are the Daiwa Saltigas (and not even all of them - I don't think the Blast is waterproof). These are a very heavy reel, and only available down to 4500 size, which is probably overkill (even if I had a spare $800 to import one - or $1100 to buy one here). I'm very tempted by Gatesy's Certate (can I borrow it Michael?), but I have been warned that these are not impregnable to salt water, and so I'll give his a bit of time to wear in (or out) before I take the plunge. I'd bet that with the Japanese obsession for perfection in fishing reels, they'll come out with a range of smaller sized, fully waterproof reels before too long.

Meanwhile, back to my Kmart Penn's.


----------



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

the expensive reels are more resistant to corrosion, but you still have to look after them, wipe them down and rinse them.
i can vouch for the pflueger reels - my uncle has 1, and loves it. also, the penn reels are great. i have one.
good luck
cheers, nick


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I've also had a shimano sedona for a while now, that has outlasted generations of other reels in my collection....


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

No doubt they were just clogging up the reel :wink:


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

SBD,

Would also be interested to see how Gatesy's Certate holds up. If it does the job well I might be interested ... thats if I can get over the thought of accidentally knocking it overboard 

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Well the Aero Stradic finally packed it in after about 10 yrs intermittent use, so had to buy a replacement today. Tough choice between the Certate and Sol but the Sol 2500 won in the end. I figured the Sol is about half the price of the Certate and with a 5 yr warranty the Certate would have to hold up 10yrs plus to be the better buy. Also the Sol came with a second spool.

Its not the twin handles / aero cast spool I originally wanted but I've got to admit the reels starting to grow on me. First test run next weekend.

Thanks again for the posts...

Cheers,
RH


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great reel it should serve you well

Lee


----------

